# Horse stables in Eastchester/westchester NY



## blue_moon_721 (May 2, 2008)

Hello, I am looking for a cheap stable in either Eastchester or Westchester NY (im not sure which because I saw both they're like 45 min from my house zip code: 11210)

I dont want to pay more than $400/month and it can be outside with runs and sheds or inside box stalls. I need to find one quickly because the only thing stopping me from getting my horse is finding a cheaper place to keep it. 

I live in Brooklyn NY 11210 is my zip code, if you have a stable or small private owned farm no more than like an hour from my zip code or you know someone who has one, please contact me *ASAP* 

Thank you for your time, 
Christy


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

www.southerndutchess.com

thats a really good barn.


----------

